# Ministeuerung mit Ethernet gesucht



## babylon05 (31 Januar 2011)

Moinsen,

Suche eine Ministeuerung mit Ethernt, 28 DI, 16 DO und 12 Relaisausgänge.
Das ganze soll eine Schranke und Zufahrtstor steuern.
Software sollte Freeware sein, bzw. die Visu soll dies auch sein.
Zum Steuern sollte ein Browser genommen werden, in dem man über
die IP der Steuerung ein Webinterface öffnet. Das ganze Visu etc. sollte in der Steuerung gespeichert werden.

Hat einer einer Idee was man da nehmen kann?

mfg


----------



## uncle_tom (31 Januar 2011)

Servus,



> Software sollte Freeware sein, bzw. die Visu soll dies auch sein.


naja - geschenkt wirst du das ganze nicht bekommen.

Aber bzgl. 



> Das ganze Visu etc. sollte in der Steuerung gespeichert werden


kommt evtl. eine Saia PCD Steuerung in Frage, die haben einen Web-Server on Board.

Evtl. reicht hier schon die neue Compact-Steuerung aus

http://www.sbc-support.ch/ti/26-473_DE_PCD3M2-compact.pdf


Mit einer Wago 750-841 lässt sich sowas evtl. auch realisieren, die haben meines Wissens auch einen Web-Server, der auf die Codesys-VISU zugreift.


Bei Beckhoff gibt´s auch eine Web-VISU auf Codesys-Basis für die Win-CE Geräte.
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Software/TwinCAT/InfoSystem/1031/chm/TcPlcHmiCE.chm


----------



## babylon05 (31 Januar 2011)

Wago klingt gut Danke


----------



## Keryx (31 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

habe zwar noch nichts mit Spectra/Unitronics gemacht, ist aber evtl. auch interessant. Programmierumgebung ist, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, kostenlos dabei.
www.spectra.de

Folgende Konfiguration könnte in Frage kommen:
V130-33-R2 (SPS mit kleinem HMI: DI12 und RO6)
EX-DI16A3-RO8 (Erweiterungsmodul: DI16 und RO8)
IO-TO16 (Erweiterungsmodul: DO16)
V100-17-ET2 (Ethernet-Modul)

Insgesamt:
28DI + 16DO + 14RO

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## winnman (31 Januar 2011)

falls du auf die Visu verzichten kannst, denk mal an LOGO eventuell 2 getrennte für Tor und Schranken


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2011)

Bei diesem Anforderungsprofil:


babylon05 schrieb:


> ...
> Suche eine Ministeuerung mit Ethernt, 28 DI, 16 DO und 12 Relaisausgänge.
> Das ganze soll eine Schranke und Zufahrtstor steuern.
> Software sollte Freeware sein, bzw. die Visu soll dies auch sein.
> ...



Folgenden Vorschlag zu machen:


winnman schrieb:


> falls du auf die Visu verzichten kannst, denk mal  an LOGO eventuell 2 getrennte für Tor und Schranken



Qualifiziert Dich zum Siemens Vertriebsmitarbeiter des Monats.

Was macht er nur wenn er doch eine Webbasierende Visu und dazu noch die "28 DI, 16 DO und 12 Relaisausgänge" benötigt?


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Januar 2011)

> Was macht er nur wenn er doch eine Webbasierende Visu und dazu noch die "28 DI, 16 DO und 12 Relaisausgänge" benötigt?



Da gab's doch mal einen Beitrag mit dem Thema "Kaskadieren". Bleibt immer noch erstes Problem.


----------



## winnman (31 Januar 2011)

wollte eigentlich nur low budget unterstützen, hab auch nichts gegen easy, . . . aber Danke für big S, hoffe du sorgst dafür das ich die entsprechenden Kohlen bekomme (nehm auch wirklich Kohlen, die kann ich fürs Heizen super gebrauchen)


----------



## Oerw (31 Januar 2011)

Hi
von Phoenix Contact gibt es die ILC1xx, die kleinste kostet 249,- Listenpreis und hat einen Webserver, Ein und Ausgänge onboard. Diese kannst du mit anderen Modulen entsprechend erweitern.

Die Programmiersoftware PCWORX Express ist kostenlos, und statt WebVisit zu kaufen kannst du die Daten auch über Javascript oder ähnlich in einem HTML File anzeigen lassen.


----------



## rheumakay (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo ,
unsere Werkstore werden auch via Ethernet bedient.(Ethernet-> DI DO Modul)
Ansteuerung passiert über ADAM-Module von Advantech

http://www.visam.de/03_produkte/pro...onv&mkat=aut&gclid=CNSdl46z6aYCFQdJ3godMk3CfQ

bezogen über Visam..da kannst auch ne entsprechende Visualisierung bekommen.


----------



## jonny_b (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vlt, auch noch was.

http://www.berthel-online.de/produkte.php?catid=76&subcatid=78


MfG, jb


----------

